# elk bugling



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if the elk up on the wasatch are still talking? I am just checking to see if anyone has still heard them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did they ever start?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually hear about ten different hunters every time I go out. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Did they ever start?


 NOPE! In fact, come to think of it, I didn't know elk bugled....... :wink:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The elk bugles you have herd on the front are probably somebody blowing into their terminator. the cow calls are from a hoochie :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard them bugle tonight just as I was getting done with work. I saw several large 350 class bulls not far from the main road as well. Tons of cows too. I was about 40 yards from the biggest bull. I also could hear a wolf howling just as it was getting dark.....




























...in Jackson, Wyoming.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I heard them bugle tonight just as I was getting done with work. I saw several large 350 class bulls not far from the main road as well. Tons of cows too. I was about 40 yards from the biggest bull. I also could hear a wolf howling just as it was getting dark.....
> 
> ...in Jackson, Wyoming.


What the heck are you doing in Jackson? :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> Does anyone know if the elk up on the wasatch are still talking? I am just checking to see if anyone has still heard them.


Yes you most likely did.....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> What the heck are you doing in Jackson? :shock:


Working...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > What the heck are you doing in Jackson? :shock:
> 
> 
> Working...


Living the dream.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":3hjda7ic]I heard them bugle tonight just as I was getting done with work. I saw several large 350 class bulls not far from the main road as well. Tons of cows too. I was about 40 yards from the biggest bull. I also could hear a wolf howling just as it was getting dark.....
> 
> ...in Jackson, Wyoming.


What the heck are you doing in Jackson? :shock:[/quote:3hjda7ic]Working.... Not everyone just takes off for a week to hunt and mess around like you! Some up us work for a living, it not just play time, all the time. :roll:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Anytime I have heard a bugle on the wasatch front that takes place during the day I know it must be hunters, now if it was in the middle of the night during the rut I might be swayed to believe it might actually be an elk!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I was fishing at Fish Lake on Friday night (Halloween) and heard a bull bugle numerous times after 9:00 PM...


----------

